# Gracias ASM!



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades *ASM*!

 As of this instant you have helped and taught and shared valuable thoughts
'only' 999 times.  That's in the forums alone.  You have taught me more in PMs.  


Te agradezco la caballería, la enseñaza y la valiosa colaboración,

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​ 

​


----------



## Rayines

¡Sí, felicitaciones, Asm, ya llegas a los 1000!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡FELICIDADES ASM!!!   

Alundra.


----------



## alc112

Felicitaciones ASM!!
Un aplauso para tí!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ale: Congrats! Your posts sure do stir things up here.  It's been great having you here. Keep it up!


----------



## Mita

*¡¡¡FeLiCiTaCiOnEs!!!* ​


----------



## elroy

*Te agradezco todo lo que nos brindas - tu espíritu de colaboración, simpatía e interés.  Eres una joya siempre brillante del foro.*​


----------



## asm

It is an honor to use my 1000th post to say thank you to the forum; I was close but not quite for few days.
Thank "y'all" (this is the first think you need to learn in KY to survive )


Cuchuflete, for all your insight and dedication to WR

Rayines, for your willing of sharing your knowledge, sometimes I am just waiting for YOUR answer to know the truth

VenusEnvy, I wish I could have your will and dedication to learn a second language, and your patience to help people learning English (just like me), thank you and I wish you could go (sometime-somewhere) to practice your Spanish.

elroy, thank you for sharing your stories, your insight; 

Alc112, I was always amazed with your thoughts and to the fact that you are one of the youngest members of the forum. 

Mita, thank you. With that avatar, with your reference to "El principito" and with your name (my son is Bernardo) I will always remember you as a positive and nice "chilena". Mita, you are the next 1,000 forera 

Alundra, muchas gracias por compartir tu vison española; tu pariticpacion en el foro es muy "special" 


MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS LOS FOREROS, DE HOY DE AYER Y DE SIEMPRE 



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ¡Felicidades *ASM*!
> 
> 
> As of this instant you have helped and taught and shared valuable thoughts
> 'only' 999 times. That's in the forums alone. You have taught me more in PMs.
> 
> 
> Te agradezco la caballería, la enseñaza y la valiosa colaboración,
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Cuchu
> ​
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## asm

Ups. pensé que 999 + 1 = 1000 , pero veo que por alguna razon no siempre es asi (siempre hay que aprender de la vida algo nuevo). Espero que este sí sea mi post 1000.

Saludos

Alejandro





			
				asm said:
			
		

> It is an honor to use my 1000th post to say thank you to the forum; I was close but not quite for few days.
> Thank "y'all" (this is the first think you need to learn in KY to survive )
> 
> 
> Cuchuflete, for all your insight and dedication to WR
> 
> Rayines, for your willing of sharing your knowledge, sometimes I am just waiting for YOUR answer to know the truth
> 
> VenusEnvy, I wish I could have your will and dedication to learn a second language, and your patience to help people learning English (just like me), thank you and I wish you could go (sometime-somewhere) to practice your Spanish.
> 
> elroy, thank you for sharing your stories, your insight;
> 
> Alc112, I was always amazed with your thoughts and to the fact that you are one of the youngest members of the forum.
> 
> Mita, thank you. With that avatar, with your reference to "El principito" and with your name (my son is Bernardo) I will always remember you as a positive and nice "chilena". Mita, you are the next 1,000 forera
> 
> Alundra, muchas gracias por compartir tu vison española; tu pariticpacion en el foro es muy "special"
> 
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS LOS FOREROS, DE HOY DE AYER Y DE SIEMPRE


----------



## lauranazario

Por tus primeros mil llenos de intersantes aportaciones... ¡felicidades Alejandro!

Saludos caribeños,
LN


----------



## Phryne

*.
*
*!!!!FELICIDADES, ALE!!!! 


* Mil mensajes que expresan mil ideas, mil ayudas e infinitas palabras de apoyo.
​ 
Por esto y mucho más, mil gracias y mil sonrisas !

​ Muchos besos!!!!!
​ 

​


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!*​Mei​


----------



## asm

Gracias Lauranazario, mil gracias. El problema es que si voy por otros mil me van a correr de la casa  .

Saludos



			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> Por tus primeros mil llenos de intersantes aportaciones... ¡felicidades Alejandro!
> 
> Saludos caribeños,
> LN


----------



## asm

Mi querida Phryne, mil gracias por ayudar a hacer de este foro un lugar para la reflexion, la sana discusion de ideas y el divertirse sanamente.

Mil abrazos,

ASM



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> *.*
> 
> *!!!!FELICIDADES, ALE!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Mil mensajes que expresan mil ideas, mil ayudas e infinitas palabras de apoyo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por esto y mucho más, mil gracias y mil sonrisas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos besos!!!!!
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Asm!​


----------



## fenixpollo

. *Happy Postiversary, asm!* .​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations ASM


----------



## Philippa

Very belated - lo siento  ...
*Congratulations, asm!!
* Welcome to the club!
Saludos desde Inglaterra
Philippa


----------



## Whodunit

*Congratulations, ASM. Your well thought-out,*
*incredibly helpful posts full of expertise** make*
*me be tremendously surpised how much a single*
*post can teach ... and you have taught me a 1000*
*times** what I wouldn't have learned in 1000 years. *​


----------

